# Taking out a salter one man operation



## Timbercrk1 (Aug 21, 2007)

Anyone have any ideas how I can take out a Salt dogg 1500 by myself? Getting the salter in 2 weeks. Getting my new wideout on Saturday yee haw! Thinking of making something. Maybe a stand? Anyone got any pics with ideas???? Thanks


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Timbercrk1;410843 said:


> Anyone have any ideas how I can take out a Salt dogg 1500 by myself? Getting the salter in 2 weeks. Getting my new wideout on Saturday yee haw! Thinking of making something. Maybe a stand? Anyone got any pics with ideas???? Thanks


HiTimbercrk
I had a snowex 8000 for the last 3 years. I made a stand with 4 wheels the same height as the bed of my truck. I would just grab it and pull it onto the stand. I didn't leave the salter in the truck all of the time. It was also a good way to store it in the summer, just wheel it to the back of the garage.

Regards Mike


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

No problem, get your self an engine hoist. I have a folding 4 ton with an adjustable lift arm. 
I use the tie downs on the spreader and pull a taunt lift strap threw them. Take the hoist and raise up front of spreader (make sure your spinner assembly is off) back truck under front of spreader. Remove lift strap and put it on the back tiedowns. Place hoist at back of spreader lift and walk the spreader in. Takes me about 10 minutes at the most. 
The hoist is really handy for unloading drums of magic and hoisting generators. I use it alot. I think I paid 175.00 from Harbor/Chop Stix Freight.


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

a tree and a rope or a machine.. building a cart would be the best. we store our v box on top of a shipping container but the other person in at our shop has a very large track hoe. so thats how we remove it.. pallets work good too if you can stack them up


----------



## DuallySnoPusher (Dec 1, 2005)

Go buy some of that pallet racking that you see in home depot set it up with the horizontal beams a little above your v-box get a chain hoist to lift and just back under it. After winter you can take it apart and store it.


----------



## JT Contracting (Sep 15, 2006)

You could build a four post rack outside with a pulley system attached to a winch similar to some county yards use that lift them out of the box in the off season


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Find a super old fork lift. Landed a 1950ish clarke two summers ago. Pd 400.00 for it. Needed plugs wires and points adjusted. Smokes all the time, moves slow and jumps out of gear. But, lifts and moves the salters with no problems. Still have the chain fall hanging from the rafters just in case of a break down. It might not be the prettest but sure is easer and safer than other metods i've tried in the past.

Good luck

DAFF


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

forklift is the only way to go. i think i paid $3k for our shop lift. have a couple at the job site that work well too. stack your v box as high as you can and you'll have room for all your plows


----------



## KCAPXIS (Jan 7, 2006)

Lift it out with the loader that you use to load salt in it...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

KCAPXIS;413620 said:


> Lift it out with the loader that you use to load salt in it...


I think if he had a loader, he wouldn't be asking how to get it out.


----------



## Timbercrk1 (Aug 21, 2007)

I think if he had a loader, he wouldn't be asking how to get it out.

LOL


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

I think if he had a loader, he wouldn't be asking how to get it out.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Jay brown;413519 said:


> forklift is the only way to go. i think i paid $3k for our shop lift. have a couple at the job site that work well too. stack your v box as high as you can and you'll have room for all your plows


That is a nice set up you have.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

if you don't have a loader how do you load all the salt you'll be putting in the v box??


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Jay brown;413924 said:


> if you don't have a loader how do you load all the salt you'll be putting in the v box??


There's a lot of places where you can drive your truck to and get salt.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

Winter Land Man;414108 said:


> There's a lot of places where you can drive your truck to and get salt.


O sorry. could they unload it? leave it at their lot till fall and then have them load it up again.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Jay brown;414248 said:


> O sorry. could they unload it? leave it at their lot till fall and then have them load it up again.


LOL. Maybe they could wash it off and oil it for you too.


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

Go look at a swing set. See the frame and how it holds the swings up? Instead of swings you can mount a come-along and back the truck under that and use the come-along to lift it off and on. I've done a lot of brainstorming and this is about the cheapest next to an engine hoist then will lift high enough.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

JD Dave;414254 said:


> LOL. Maybe they could wash it off and oil it for you too.


LOL. maybe they could put stabil in the gas and disconnect the battery too.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Jay brown;413519 said:


> forklift is the only way to go. i think i paid $3k for our shop lift. have a couple at the job site that work well too. stack your v box as high as you can and you'll have room for all your plows


that is a good idea


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

thanks, here is the other rack


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Damn Jay,

I think that's the nicest garage I ever saw!


----------

